# Samsung R530 'Plugged in, not charging'



## lincolnhawk (Mar 28, 2012)

My original laptop (Samsung R530) battery deteriorated over time and I was receiving messages telling me it could not hold a full charge and to 'consider replacing your battery.' Eventually it could not hold a charge at all so I bought a new one.

The replacement battery arrived today and is fine. It was charged to 90% which is it's limit but I received the message 'Plugged in, not charging'. I bought the battery so that I might use the laptop independently of the AC adapter once again but it looks like once I've used up the 2 hour life on the battery, I will have to use the adapter again as it will not charge the battery.

I was wondering if anyone has come across this before and if they have a fix.

I've found several versions of the same fix on the internet:
1. Click Start and type device in the search field, then select Device Manager.
2. Expand the Batteries category.
3. Under the Batteries category, right-click the Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery listing, and select Uninstall.
WARNING:	Do not remove the Microsoft AC Adapter driver or any other ACPI compliant driver.
4. On the Device Manager taskbar, click Scan for hardware changes.

This fix didn't work for me. On switching on laptop and checking the Device Manager again, Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery had returned.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello lincolnhawk and welcome to TSF,

There is likely an issue with the battery or the charger.

Does your charger have a thin center pin?


----------



## lincolnhawk (Mar 28, 2012)

gavinzach said:


> Hello lincolnhawk and welcome to TSF,
> 
> There is likely an issue with the battery or the charger.
> 
> Does your charger have a thin center pin?


It does. Last night I allowed the battery to drop to 70% before plugging in the AC adapter again. It then charged to 80% before stopping. I was wondering if this is normal.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

lincolnhawk said:


> It does. Last night I allowed the battery to drop to 70% before plugging in the AC adapter again. It then charged to 80% before stopping. I was wondering if this is normal.


Yes it is if you have *battery life extender *option active. This is available both in BIOS and Samsung software. 
If the battery is new, you should allow it to charge to 100% first 10 times for the battery to reach his maximum potential.


----------



## lincolnhawk (Mar 28, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> Yes it is if you have *battery life extender *option active. This is available both in BIOS and Samsung software.
> If the battery is new, you should allow it to charge to 100% first 10 times for the battery to reach his maximum potential.


This option was probably something that I've made active when I was told to consider replacing my previous battery. How might I go about deactivating this option so that my battery might reach it's full potential? Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe i can write it a bit more dramatic..:whistling::grin:


Learn2day said:


> *This is available both in BIOS and Samsung software.*


After 10 re-charges i recommend you *re-enable *the option, it will extend your battery life from 300 to 1000 cycles (based on Samsung batteries)..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If I am correct, what this software does is prevent your battery from charging until it drops below a certain percentage.

I have had similar issues with other laptops that use similar systems (My ASUS). On mine, the battery would show as "plugged in not charging" until the battery was under 85%. I removed the ASUS software early on and haven't had to deal with it since. I also, regularly, use my laptop on battery rather than having it plugged in all the time.

The main reason for this software is to prevent battery damage. When a battery is kept at full charge it's life can degrade. If you notice, most consumer products that have rechargeable batteries are shipped and stored at 50 to 75% and require a charging OOB.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry, can you elaborate OOB? Didn't got it..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Out Of Box


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!:grin:


----------

